# DSLR days are numbered...for me



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe everyone eventually, but for me, soon. I'm jumping ship and moving on to a mirrorless system, the Sony NEX-6. Right now I still have my D300 though it's listed on CL. I'm keeping the glass for now since I can use it on the NEX with an adapter. I'm hoping a smaller system will get me back out shooting again since I've been really hating lugging around that brick of a camera body that is the Nikon D300. Anyways, I look forward to posting up some shots from my new camera when I get it...maybe end of this week, beginning of next.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Maybe everyone eventually, but for me, soon. I'm jumping ship and moving on to a mirrorless system, the Sony NEX-6. Right now I still have my D300 though it's listed on CL. I'm keeping the glass for now since I can use it on the NEX with an adapter. I'm hoping a smaller system will get me back out shooting again since I've been really hating lugging around that brick of a camera body that is the Nikon D300. Anyways, I look forward to posting up some shots from my new camera when I get it...maybe end of this week, beginning of next.


I'm about to pull the trigger to go mirrorless too...in the next couple of weeks I'll be picking up an Olympus OM-D...

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice. I got my NEX-6 yesterday and shipped out my D300 yesterday as well. So I am truly DSLR-less now. I was a bit worried at first, but I've been playing with this little EVIL camera of mine and I gotta tell you, yeah, it's different and some of the menu stuff is annoying, but overall, it's a great camera. I am sure with some time everything will become smooth operating and it will just be an extension of my hand. At this point, one full day into it, I'm very happy I made the jump. I may get another DSLR someday down the road, but only if I find my self limited by shooting a mirrorless system and since I don't do this as a pro, I don't see that happening.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow, thats sounds like a very nice camera!

thats why I always hated taking picture. My DSLR is so bulky!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

h4n said:


> wow, thats sounds like a very nice camera!
> 
> thats why I always hated taking picture. My DSLR is so bulky!


Well, come on in...the water's fine.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nubster said:


> Well, come on in...the water's fine.


To much $$ for me right now haha.

My dslr is old as hell to so reselling isn't going get me much.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

h4n said:


> To much $$ for me right now haha.
> 
> My dslr is old as hell to so reselling isn't going get me much.
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


It's not so much the body cost but the investment in lenses that's kept me from upgrading


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, lenses can be cheap actually. These mirrorless systems will take any lens with an adapter. They are especially good with old 35mm film camera glass and a lot of those lenses from back in the 70's and 80's can be had cheap and rival or beat the quality of today's glass. Only thing, you have to manual focus which I'm finding to be a joy with this camera as it's so easy to do. That and whatever lenses you have now, you can use. I am using all my Nikon stuff with an adapter and it works great. Same story though, it's manual focus only.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's just a few...still getting used to the thing...these are all JPEG off the camera

The camera










The shots


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good to me!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nubster, I just bought a Next-6 2 weeks ago after reading many many reviews. I love it. I'm stepping up from a point and shoot though. So this is my first "real" camera. The store ran out of the long kit lense that comes with the package so I got them to toss in the 30mm macro which I'll use a lot more.

Here's some pics from it:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like you have it figured out pretty good. AWESOME shots. It's definitely a VERY capable camera if you actually use it. So far, it's been a joy to play with. I just don't have much time at the moment to really get out there a do much with it. Next week is my short week at work, so I'll have a lot more time. Even so, I see great potential and I'm excited knowing there's even better things in the works between the companies that are putting the time and effort into these EVIL little cameras.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Great shots! Cute kids, I'm diggin' the mohawk!! How does it feel in your hand? I like to be able to get a firm grip on my DSLR!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Maybe everyone eventually, but for me, soon. I'm jumping ship and moving on to a mirrorless system, the Sony NEX-6. Right now I still have my D300 though it's listed on CL. I'm keeping the glass for now since I can use it on the NEX with an adapter. I'm hoping a smaller system will get me back out shooting again since I've been really hating lugging around that brick of a camera body that is the Nikon D300. Anyways, I look forward to posting up some shots from my new camera when I get it...maybe end of this week, beginning of next.


You think everyone will move on to mirrorless cameras? Yeah it's called a smartphone. My Iphone is my point and shoot. I love my brick DSLR its not going anywhere.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> You think everyone will move on to mirrorless cameras? Yeah it's called a smartphone. My Iphone is my point and shoot. I love my brick DSLR its not going anywhere.


I think that's the way the industry will move. Your iPhone ain't got squat on one of these cameras and point and shoots they are not.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

a camera is optical device, and its quality is all about its ability to catch the light, so the sensor and the lenses are the most important.
I don't see any bad reason to switch to mirror-less camera, and if it is me, I would go for the Canon EOS M, sensor is one of the best in its class, and good lenses can be used via adapters.


----------



## ayy lmao (Nov 27, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Here's just a few...still getting used to the thing...these are all JPEG off the camera
> 
> The camera
> 
> ...


very impressive, those are some good quality photos. looks way better to use then a giant dslr, i have a nikon d5000 and its pretty heavy.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Judge Judy said:


> very impressive, those are some good quality photos. looks way better to use then a giant dslr, i have a nikon d5000 and its pretty heavy.


I won't say I don't miss my D300 a little bit. I mean when I did shoot it, it felt like a serious camera...made me feel like a "real" photographer. It feels different with the NEX. Still feels like I have a serious piece of equipment in my hands when shooting, but not that same feeling when you have a DSLR. But the size and weight reduction is well worth the loss of that feeling I got with the DSLR and once I get used to the camera, I won't be loosing any photo quality. If anything, it should increase considering I'll likely be using better glass and the camera has a better sensor.


----------

